# general questions with ATItool, 7900gt



## vipercrazy (Mar 16, 2007)

i have a bfg 7900gt, it comes 475 680
ive gotten it to 560 and 805 pretty easily

but i seem to only be getting 147 average fps with the cube, a thread stated most people get atleast five times that, was this an older version with less stress? and can an unstable clock hurt fps?

i stopped the max core and mem test when the artifacting gets a yellowish cluster, does it go until the computer resets, and is that safe to try? right now my clocks show no dots at all while testing...

will this large of an oc ever make the comp unstable at startup?(i remember my noob days with clockgen this happened), i set the start to wait 20 seconds, my comp loads pretty fast with 1 gig of ram.

thnx for helping
     - a noob


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 17, 2007)

It could hurt your FPS if its overheating, but i dont think so. What do you get when you leave the clocks on standard? Also, when you OC, how are FPS in games?

I wouldnt recommend waiting till your computer resets for the max OC, but its happened to me numerous times, and mine has been fine. (X800 and X1950)

The clocks have nothing to do with boot times though. Especially because it doesnt OC till it loads up ATi tool, which is in windows already


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2007)

whats your AA and AF set at? that brings your FPS down on ATITool if there on


edit: but that is kind of low


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

um i didnt think u could set AA and at for general gfx, i thought they were game specific, but im getting a solid 30-60 fps like usual in guild wars, basically no change, i thought i was getting 300 something at stock but i thought i was just going insane after i read the 150 ish after i oc'ed, now im not too sure i think my GW AA is like 2x mid -range

and it was hot, 65 c constant under load and i have some copper mem spreaders on the mem that isnt covered by the HSF


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2007)

well you can check if there on, right click on it in the toolbar at the bottom where the temp


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

they arent changeable


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2007)

what are your system specs


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

just edited that


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2007)

Does NVIDIA has a thing like ATI ,Catalyst Control Center might wanna check if anythings turned on or check on CPU-Z on the mobo tab if your PCI-E Link Width is at X16


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

yea cpuz says its at x16, this mobo supports dual x16 any way, thats one thing im not lacking


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2007)

well IDK what to say its slow my X800XL gets more FPS but have you tryed running 3Dmark 05 or 06 to see what kind of score you get ? and see how many FPS on the test


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

yea i know this is puzzling...


----------



## DOM (Mar 17, 2007)

which ver are you using ? try reinstalling it


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

just dl'ed today .26


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

update:
i get 390fps after my restart, boy am i relived

weird how that happens


----------



## pbmaster (Mar 17, 2007)

what are your clocks now? i get like 610 FPS average with 580/790


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

i get 300- 370 avg fps now
im still at 560 and 805(normal bfg copper HSF and some extra mem spreaders), i tried dropping it down a bit(520 775) and all it did was less fps not more

idles at 41 c and maxes out at 65 c when testing for artifacts, guildwars gets it to about 58 c so im sure the artifact test is pretty close to full load

i have insane air cooling in my case, flow is not the problem(4 120 mm, another 120 in the psu, 1 80mm, a 92 on the cpu cooler, and another 80 in the psu), it could be the small stock HSF

the gpu is also as5'ed


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 17, 2007)

Seems low. I get 580 average on my X1950 PRO @ stock (& 7900Gt is meant to be better)

But at least its higher


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

this is really starting to bug me, i have to find someone with the exact same motherboard and bfg 7900gt and see what hes getting, but thats pretty unlikely to come accross

i just did a test with all my programs closed, and internet disconnected, and all i got was a 20 avg fps gain 

can someone recommend a cooler? i dont know if the thermaltake ND1 would be better than the heatpipe zalman one, is there a thermal interface material for mem other than the super glue?


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 17, 2007)

What do you get in 3dmark?


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

i have to get a copy,
did it a while ago cant remember what it was
never something cared about, i had an insane clock on a crappy chip so i knew i wouldnt get anything decent


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 17, 2007)

Lol, na i just want the result to see if your computer is slow, or if its just ATi tool.

Have you got a game (like FEAR or Counter Strike Source) that has a stress test?


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 17, 2007)

i have source, it has a stress test?
(im dl'ing 3d 05 now) actually finished because my connect is leet


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 19, 2007)

bump, just ran source and got 138 average in the test
btw that was at 545, 790
anyone else care to guess why this card is a pos?


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 20, 2007)

Na that sounds about right (if its on MAX settings)

@ 1280x1024 on my 19" LCD, all eye candy on, (x1950 PRO) i get around 120 on the stress test, then with CPU overclocked to 3Ghz, i get 150 FPS


----------



## sully211 (Mar 28, 2007)

*7900 gt problems*

My 7900gt worked fine for 6 months, till about two weeks ago. I've been messing with it for way too long. I've had to underclock by 30% just to get it to sort of run. Google "7900gt problems". Areal eye opener. Should of stuck with ati. Sorry to tell you this. good luck.


----------



## pbmaster (Mar 28, 2007)

Using 1280 x 1024, everything max and everything turned on I get 140 FPS average in source with my CPU @ 2.6 GHz.


----------



## vipercrazy (Mar 29, 2007)

a little update, ive now been getting 550fps average multiple times, my cpu is .01 faster but the multi is lower, must've sped it up, weird

thats a hell of an increase for the cpu speed
venice, s939 @ 2.71 (9.5x)
ram is like 243

and yes i know of some memory issues with first models, which mine is if im correct, i paid $325  wayy back in may i think
i dont even think i could rma it now that i used as5, im sure if i kept rma'ing it would get past someone though, sucks i cant remember if it used tim, like a foil or something....


----------

